# how often should i feed my fish?



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

i used to feed them twice a day in the heavily planted tank.i have like 35 fish,and 15 shrimps.i feed them flake int he morning,and blood worm at night.i have 3 dicuss.and 12 rainbow.12 oto and some tetra.its a 90G tank.and do i need nitrogen ?i dose flourish,iron .excel,K,trace twice a week.as instruction on the bottle lable.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Twice a day is fine as long as your not over feeding. If you think your feeding too much then you can just reduce the amounts being feed each time.

What you are dosing has some nitrogen in it, plus what your getting from the fish waste. So if your plants are growing at a good rate then no extra nitrogen is needed.


----------



## Kip (Jun 29, 2007)

I've heard the discus have small digestive systems, however, and prefer more frequent smaller feedings.


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the info.


----------



## bettagurl (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with the above, two feedings a day is fine 
But my tank gets more.. I have a 6yo neice that loves to feed them.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I prefer to starve my fish,
it helps keep my tank clean.
I feed them once every other day op2: 
every week I give them a live treat
like black worms or brine shrimp.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to feed my goldfish tank like 4 small feedings since they beg so much, but when I try to do small feedings I just drop so much, so I decided to just go with 2 feedings a day, which I have been good at doing...


----------

